# MAC/CCO Haul



## blowyourmind (Dec 20, 2008)

from my online order form MAC:





Charming Garnet: Glamour Basics Kit.iridescent powder in Belightful, and Slimshine lipcolour in Bare, mini Zoom Lash Mascara in Zoomblack & 181SE Mini Buffer Brush. Also came with mini eye pencil in Black Funk.




up close of Belightful

& the CCO haul:












Fafi Eyes 1, Smooth Harmony Beauty Powder, Lollipop Loving L/S, & Sweet & Shy glimmershimmer.


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 20, 2008)

nice haul. can u tell me how the 181se's quality is?


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathweezy* 

 
_nice haul. can u tell me how the 181se's quality is?_

 
well I've only tried it once, but I really like it. I think it's really good quality. really soft


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 20, 2008)

i am soo jealouss of you rite now lol


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_well I've only tried it once, but I really like it. I think it's really good quality. really soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks enjoy ur haul. im jealous


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 20, 2008)

I am jealous too!


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 20, 2008)

Enjoy your haul.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 20, 2008)

lovely haul enjoy


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 20, 2008)

aw nice haul, enjoy it


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 21, 2008)

funn... i want to go to a CCO!!!!


----------



## Iman (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm so jealous at people who live in a country with a CCO!!


----------



## cocomia (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iman* 

 
_I'm so jealous at people who live in a country with a CCO!!_

 
Haha me too!


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iman* 

 
_I'm so jealous at people who live in a country with a CCO!!_

 





btw nice haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't beleive that you found Lollipop Loving


----------

